
What is the Singularity? | The Singularity Institute - jacquesm
http://singinst.org/overview/whatisthesingularity
======
p_bclr
Of Horses and Computers. To listen to an adult speak of humanity like this
with a straight face reminds me of how Horse Breading became Eugenics and
later the Final Solution. But I'm one of those who isn't sure of which end of
history we are at.

"What Eugenics Means

This is the same quality of calculation used by primitive man in controlling
the future but based on a larger scientific experience. And it is along this
line that eugenics makes its proposal. Eugenics means primarily good
reproduction, and to the degree that it is possible to carry it out, it will
eliminate the congenital criminal, the insane the idiotic, the dipsomaniac,
those tainted with hereditary disease, the violent, and, it is to be hoped,
the Philistine. It would also encourage reproduction in stocks which have
shown themselves of a high degree of "civic worth." And it would so surround
life after it is produced that it cannot become bad. In this latter point
eugenism becomes associated in its aims with politics and education." William
Isaac Thomas. "Eugenics: The Science of Breeding Men", American Magazine, 68
(June 1909) <http://www.brocku.ca/MeadProject/Thomas/Thomas_1909_a.html>

~~~
jacquesm
'those who don't know history...'

------
rms
<http://yudkowsky.net/singularity/schools>

